# EN: It would have been cancelled / would have had to have been cancelled



## niniya

Hi there!

If the fire had been real rather than a hoax the whole exam would have cancelled.
If the fire had been real rather than a hoax the whole exam would  have been cancelled.

Which one is correct? Can you explain me why?


----------



## Donaldos

As-tu essayé de traduire ?


----------



## niniya

l'examen aurait été annulé... 
sauf que dans mon livre c'est écrit que la bonne réponse est the whole exam would have cancelled : l'examen aurait annulé
donc il me manque une règle de grammaire que j'ignore, pas besoin de traduire...


----------



## OLN

L'anglais _cancel_ est ici transitif direct, comme _annuler_ en français, et la même logique s'applique aux deux langues. 

Tu peux donc traduire le passif mot à mot à partir du français.

EDIT : Je n'avais pas vu que tu avais entre temps précisé la raison de ton interrogation. Si c'est un livre de grammaire anglaise et que la phrase illustre une règle particulière, elle devrait être explicitée.
[…]


----------



## niniya

Non malheureusement, il ne s'agit pas d'un livre de grammaire mais d'un QCM de grammaire sans explication.


----------



## franc 91

would have been cancelled - is the answer you're looking for  (an exam can't cancel itself, as far as I know)


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Puisqu'une traduction mot à mot est possible, il serait dommage de s'en priver :

 the exam : l'examen
would have : aurait
been : été
cancelled : annulé

Le verbe est conjugué au conditionnel passé, la voix est PASSIVE, d'où l'emploi de l'auxiliaire BE au conditionnel passé (would have been).


----------



## niniya

Thank you Franc and OLN ! They made a mistake in my book! What a shame!


----------



## Donaldos

niniya said:


> Thank you Franc and OLN ! They made a mistake in my book! What a shame!



Le nom du livre ?


----------



## OLN

niniya said:


> They made a mistake in my book! What a shame!



C'est fâcheux, mais hélas les livres de classe ne sont pas exempts d'erreurs, quand bien même ils devraient faire l'objet d'un soin tout particulier.
On a déjà eu des exemples dans ce forum de livres d'apprentissage du français comprenant des fautes bien plus graves qu'une coquille comme _[réponse] A_ ou lieu de _B_.


----------



## niniya

Oh non l'erreur était pire. Il s'agit des annales concours Tremplin 1&2.
Je me demande comment les étudiants ont fait pour répondre à la question.

If the fire had been real rather than a hoax the whole exam____________
a)would cancel
b)would have had to have been cancelled
c)will be cancelled (celle qui serait la plus logique mais qui pose problème pour la concordance des temps)
d) would have cancelled

c'est pour cette raison que je suis venue sur le forum. Grande remise en question de mon niveau en anglais... 
Merci à vous en tout cas


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme le verbe _to cancel_ doit être au passif pour que la phrase ait du sens, les réponses (a) et (d) doivent être écartées. La concordance des temps fait que la (c) est également inappropriée comme tu l'as dit.

La bonne réponse est en fait la (b), laquelle remplit ces deux conditions (passif + concordance des temps correcte) :

_If the fire had been real rather than a hoax the whole exam *would have had to have been cancelled*_.
_Si l'incendie avait été réel plutôt qu'un canular, tout l'examen *aurait dû être annulé*._

On peut remarquer que l'anglais se construit différemment du français pour ce qui est de l'infinitif. En français, on utilise l'infinitif présent pour marquer la simultanéité, mais en anglais on utilise le même temps que l'auxiliaire modal.

Voir également ce fil sur le forum English Only → would have had to have been.


----------



## Donaldos

Au final, quelle est la réponse donnée par le livre ? Y a-t-il bien erreur ou non ?



Maître Capello said:


> On peut remarquer que l'anglais se construit différemment du français pour ce qui est de l'infinitif. En français, on utilise l'infinitif présent pour marquer la simultanéité, mais en anglais on utilise le même temps que l'auxiliaire modal.



Non, pas forcément.


----------



## Maître Capello

Donaldos said:


> Non, pas forcément.


Dans l'absolu, non, mais dans ce contexte, si…


----------



## zbean2

Maître Capello said:


> Dans l'absolu, non, mais dans ce contexte, si…



No, because it is also absolutely fine to say:

_If the fire had been real rather than a hoax the whole exam *would have had to be cancelled.

*_I can't see any difference between that and

_If the fire had been real rather than a hoax the whole exam *would have had to have been cancelled*_.

I might prefer the first just on the grounds that it is more economical.


----------



## Maître Capello

I may be wrong, but I would say there is a slight difference between the two:

1. _If the fire had been real rather than a hoax the whole exam *would have had to be cancelled*._ → to be cancelled later
2. _If the fire had been real rather than a hoax the whole exam *would have had to have been cancelled*_. → to have been cancelled already


----------

